# WOMENS' SERVICES GROUP - 1967 TATTOO



## Hawk (7 Mar 2007)

I'm looking for anyone with WOMENS SERVICES GROUP TATTOO-1967. I've found a few of the WRENS, but no one else. Anyone know what became of Capt Ferguson or PO Cotterell?  Yahoo Tattoo  




(Moderator edit to clarify title.)


----------



## Hawk (7 Mar 2007)

I notice lots of hits on this, but no comments. Okay - were some of you GUYS on the Tattoo? Who are you? What scene?


----------



## Rhibwolf (7 Mar 2007)

Hawk, sorry mate, I'm one of those 43 viewers, but have no affiliation with the 67 Tattoo.  I suspect that many others, like me, were interested in the title and just had to look.  Good luck


----------



## Hawk (8 Mar 2007)

Not to worry Rhibwolf!. Its just that it was such a good time, and some of us have been searching high and low for other members of this show - 1700 men and 39 women (GREAT ODDS, when I was 19!) in a travelling show for 5 months. A good time was had by all!!


Hawk


----------



## retiredsoldier (17 Oct 2008)

Hi Hawk:  I was one of the 1700, a 22 yr old piper in the Black Watch at the time.  We may well have known each other in Rockcliffe before heading to the west coast to start the shows.  I have many fond memories of that year.  Cheers.


----------



## Hawk (17 Oct 2008)

Hello retiredsoldier!

Wasn't it a great time. We well could have met at Rockcliff. I was one of the 13 Wrens - Trollip 4, WW scene and on the stage in my Highland Scene costume for Finale. Also the one in pink who "annoyed" one of the Old Guard.

Great to meet you -


Hawk


----------



## retiredsoldier (17 Oct 2008)

Hello again Hawk:
I'm surprised to find your response so quickly - I take it you check this forum often?  I only registered on this thing today so I'm still fumbling around it.  I stayed in the Army until 93 but a few years after the tattoo I was commissioned so my life changed somewhat.  I still keep in touch with many of the pipers and  drummers I knew in '67 because we were first of all "regimental family" and secondly, many of us are still playing in civilian bands and/or teaching music so we run into each other regularly all over the country.  At one point I did meet one of the gals from the tattoo, whose name now escapes me, and she also been commissioned.
I remember a couple of wrens who both had the name of Linda; one was engaged to a sailor, also on the tattoo, the other Linda was a very attractive blonde and and we actually went out, but just once: back then I was somewhat naive so I'm sure she had the most boring evening of her life!
Thankfully times have changed, but as I said in my previous post, it was a fun year and I have many fond memories.
I wish you well where ever you are, and if you want to chat off site I'm at tuvalusailor@gmail.com
Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Hawk (18 Oct 2008)

Dave -

Sent you an e-mail


Hawk


----------



## My (13 Jan 2009)

Hello Hawk,

My wife and I were both in the Tattoo. Joan was a Cpl in the Airforce and I was a Private with the Vandoo's. It has been 42 years now since this great time period. Both of us talk about the girls and what has happened to you all. This is our first time on this website therefore will make this short. We will be looking to hear from you or anyone from The Tattoo.

My


----------



## jubena (13 Jan 2009)

Hi Hawk, my name is June and I was on that marvellous Tattoo, after 35 and half years in the service it still stands out as one of my favourite memories.  Have been trying to catch up with the gals so hopefully this will be a start.  the ones that have gone to the great behond as far as I know are:   Capt Ferguson,  the PO,  Penny the wren, Irene Kurmey,  the airforce rec spec - my memory is slipping and probably others.  You haven't said who you are so maybe that may be forthcoming.

Cheers
june


----------



## Hawk (14 Jan 2009)

Hello Joan and June! I remember you both. I knew about Capt Ferguson, but not PO Cotterell. Last I heard of Penny she was married, but didn't know she or Irene were gone. I remember the airforce rec spec, but can't think of her name. either.

Others I've found are Linda K (Wren) who teaches in northern Alberta, Bill (gun team) who was engaged to Linda. I also found one of the Black Watch pipers, Dave, who I've been e-mailing with for some time.

I'm one of the Lindas - the blond Wren - well, not so blond anymore! We're all so scattered, I thought I'd put up a post here and see what happens - glad to hear from you -

Cheers

Hawk


----------



## Hawk (20 Jan 2009)

My - PM'd you


Hawk


----------



## jubena (23 Jan 2009)

Hi Hawk
You sent me a notice on 20 Jan but I can't find your info.  Hope I haven't missed anythint exciting

June


----------



## Toni Wyatt (4 May 2010)

Hope you see this Hawk .. 'cause I think I know who you are!  Were you Conestoga 33?  Shocked to learn PO Cotteral has passed away.  She was our NET PO, successor to Chief Bailey, which caused everyone to say we were the slackest Conestoga Class ever!  Nothing against PO Cotteral, just that the Chief was as tough as nails!  Also shocked to learn Penny Walker had also died.  She was on the cover on the 'Crowsnest', issue c - late 1966 or pre-May 1967, which had a story about the Tattoo inside.  I remember Penny well for 2 reasons.  Although there were many good looking girls,  Penny stood in the top 5 of prettiest girls living aboard (Wellington House).  I still have that issue, but Penny looks slightly different due to my 'artwork' ...  

Second .. she had her eye on my man before he and I started dating.  He was a drop dead handsome kipper from HMS/m Acheron, the last UK boat on station in Canada.  Penny told me she couldn't believe he was dating me, when he'd told her he didn't date Wrens.  He and I, on what we reckoned was our 12th date, were married.  Two kids, 11 grandchildren and a great-grandson later, the Kipper and I are still married!


----------



## Toni Wyatt (4 May 2010)

Another who was with the Tattoo, was Pat Ross.  She married a RCAF pilot, Don Brennan who she met during the tour.   Haven't heard from her in 25y or more, but last time they were in Brandon Manitoba.  No doubt Don has long retired, so they could be anywhere.  Pat was from Wheatly Ontario.  Don't know where Don was from.  I'm not positive, but I think Vicky Ewing may have also been another Wren who was in the Tattoo.  If so, she lives just 15 or so miles north of Kingston Ontario, with husband Charles 'Chuck' McDonald.  He'd been rating, but somehow ended up as a Major in the Army (Sigs?0.  I may be totally confused, as by mid-March I was living off base, preparing to move to the UK .. Chuck might have been with the RCN Gun Crew for the Tattoo.  Was Sharon 'Moose' Gray another Tattoo Wren?  Tiny bell is ringing back of my mind regarding that.  Sharon is out west, BC I think.  Had contact about a year ago with her, via Facebook.  Though not with the Tattoo, wondering if anyone remembers Pam Hamilton?  I have alot of contact with her.  She'd been my killick at CFMWS, but was also a DBPO.


Hawk/Linda, are you in the Winnipeg area?


----------



## Hawk (4 May 2010)

Toni -

I'm in Winnipeg for a little more than 2 weeks - moving to Halifax! My son is there (not Navy - DARN), and by next summer I'll have no family left in Manitoba, so I'm going out to be near The Kid and soon-to-be daughter-in-law.

Conestoga 33, I remember all the names you mentioned! I'm in touch with Judy Jones (now Jones-Sugg) and Norma Curry (no Warren) on Facebook. I was e-mailing with Bill Leaman - who was Linda Keam's fiance on the Tattoo. I lost track of him again about 2 years ago. I occasionally hear from Dave Williams, Black Watch piper. He was just married in Europe, and is on his honeymoon. There are a couple more, but I have to go - supper out with a friend. Later on tonight I'll send you a PM.

Hawk


----------



## Toni Wyatt (5 May 2010)

Hawk ..  Surprised to hear from you so soon.  I'm on face book too, with photo(s).  Think it might be easier for you to find me, than me you on there.  I'm the only one with the name Trena (official family nickname) Wyatt Heater.  Ray & I should be in NS by 24th May.  We've a trailer at Portapique at the moment, but do go down to Bedford/L. Sackville to visit family.  I'm actually from the area, but grew up Army Brat in Kingston's FHH.  Anyway, I intend to meet up with Pam Hamilton, as she too moved back a year or so ago.  I remember Keam too.  To be honest, I pretty well remember all the girls.  I found Sandy Pichenuik again! last year, also FB, but she is not on there much.  She & I ended up RPs at Stad, close friends.  With me marrying the Kipper & going to the UK, we lost track.  She's in Alberta, but not sure if she is back in the Edmonton area, or in the Hat, where she had been living about 20y ago.  She was widowed last year.  If you can find me on FB, we can ex-change phone # ~ we can perhaps meet up in the city for coffee. Just in case, find me at:  amheater (at) cogeco.ca   As you went to BC, you won't know Pam, but she is a super person.  We go down at least twice a year, every year.  I know where Mary Travalina (Trav) & Linda Coles are, also Soupy Campbell.  There's a photo of Trav, Pam & I in my FB photos ~ we met up 2y ago.


----------



## Hawk (5 May 2010)

I'll put your e-mail address in my address book - you may as well get all the insane jokes my friends and family send, too, and I'll look for you on Facebook. When I get settled and a phone, I'll e-mail you my number. 

Hawk


----------



## Rifleman62 (7 Jun 2010)

> Another who was with the Tattoo, was Pat Ross.  She married a RCAF pilot, Don Brennan who she met during the tour.



It has to be the same Pat and Don Brennan. Pat was the Manitoba Militia Group PSO when I went to the dark side in 1985. She retired I believe in 2007, as a BGen Reserve at 1 CAD in Winnipeg. I spoke to her fairly regularily, and was aware that she was a NCM in the Reg F in the 60's. Her husband retired prior, and is the Executive Director of MFRC at CFB Winnipeg. 

His email is on the website.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jun 2010)

You might have wanted to send that email address in a PM instead of putting it on an open forum.  Just saying.


----------



## Rifleman62 (7 Jun 2010)

Correct, except  in this case it is public knowledge. See the CFB Wpg MFRC web page.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jun 2010)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> Correct, except  in this case it is public knowledge. See the CFB Wpg MFRC web page.



Yes, however, one would have to go there looking for it.  Given all the "search" sites on here, it may end up on someone's spam list.


----------



## Rifleman62 (7 Jun 2010)

OK, PMM, I bow to your request. My post has been amended.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jun 2010)

Rifleman62 said:
			
		

> OK, PMM, I bow to your request. My post has be amended.



Thanks!


----------



## keithgail@shaw.ca (16 Jun 2010)

Happy to see others are still interested in the 1967 Tattoo!  I was on the red train and the stadium shows and took a lot of slides at the blue train dress rehearsal in Kingston which I have now put on my new web page at www.tattoo67.com as well as the music from the tattoo LP and some videos from the NFB DVD filmed at Fort George.  If you have the time, have a look.  Best wishes to you all for keeping the tattoo in our memories.


----------



## Hawk (16 Jun 2010)

WOW!! Wonderful site! I'm listening to the music as I type!! Thanks

Hawk


----------



## Hawk (22 Jun 2010)

Hello, all.

I should have done this awhile ago, but I've been REALLY busy! We're gathering on Facebook. There's a page on there for the 1967 Tattoo, and a bunch are chatting on my page on Facebook (Linda Hockley). Any of you not involved - come join us!!! Its so great to chat with Norma, Judy, Toni  . . . .

Hawk


----------



## Hawk (22 Jun 2010)

Forgot to say why I'm so busy: I'm getting settled in Halifax! I left Winnipeg May 18, and except that I'm still unpacking boxes, absolutely no regrets! I've always loved Nova Scotia, and regretted leaving it years ago. Now I'm back and loving every moment of it!!!

Hawk


----------

